# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Lou Ferrigno showing his mass

## Be Real

Heres a great shot that shows how Lou was just on stage in the beginning and competing with this sheer height and weight. He really didnt have much definition etc.

----------


## Odin

He looks like a cave man dude.

----------


## Hot-Rox

The original hulk!

----------


## alevok

he looks bloated

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

f*cking bear

----------


## 4U2NV

What a beast!

----------


## Seajackal

Is anybody talking about me??? hehehe! Big Louie is my idol since
I was a kid from the HULK series.

----------


## co2boi

Dam, I had no idea he's so tall. He does kinda look neanderthal or something

----------


## Seajackal

He was even taller than Arnie.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Huge!

----------


## nsa

He was definately huge by any standards, in that pic it helps that he was relatively 'wet' and was competing against some short fellows.

----------


## Mighty Joe

He's at least 6'4" or 6'5"

----------


## thunder20

6'5" 275....they said that in pumping iron

----------


## nickm748

dam.........

----------


## S.P.G

huge.....

----------


## Paullusion

he's 6'5" in pumping iron, but then in the pumping iron special features george butler says he's 6'8". You think the film maker would be able to remember his height correctly eh? Guess not

----------


## Paullusion

This is my fav pic of lou.

----------


## PrimoPup

I have the whole Hulk series, u want me to burn them for you SJ? PM ME.!




> Is anybody talking about me??? hehehe! Big Louie is my idol since
> I was a kid from the HULK series.

----------


## Rob

big louie..

----------


## Slick Arrado

A beast for sure. 


 :Starwars:

----------


## Doc Slin

LOL, Big Louie Half Deaf Neanderthal

----------


## smokethedays

freaking guy looks like an animal

----------


## Paullusion

we need more pics, post!

he's looks rediculous huge. does anyone have videos from his 90's olympia comback.

he really came a long way from his look in the 70's. but then so did the drugs.

----------


## beast4life

Yetti???

----------


## PrimoPup

some more here as well
http://www.schwarzenegger.it/mro/ferrigno.html


> we need more pics, post!
> 
> he's looks rediculous huge. does anyone have videos from his 90's olympia comback.
> 
> he really came a long way from his look in the 70's. but then so did the drugs.

----------


## collar

go arnold!!!!

----------


## Kenny007

Does anyone have any photos of Ferrigno at 340lbs contest weight???? I think it was from 1982 or around there.

----------


## malahat

Another pic from the same contest. Lou with Pierre VandenSteen and A- Enunlu. Rather extreme comparison of height category winners. (1974 contest)

----------


## Squatman51

> This is my fav pic of lou.


Those thick tri's make the arms look huge

----------


## goldenFloyd

definitely refreshing to see a guy his size with what resembles a tight midsection - no GH. I remember seeing him workout with Tito Raymond at Golds Venice... big guy with what looked like scars on his calves... but it could have just been definition (or calf implants, hehe). Anyway, he was repping 315 on the bench like it was a joke. Bringing it all the way down and just doing quarter reps for 8 or so.

----------


## Resistente

He got me into bodybuilding!!!

----------


## nalbano34

one of the best big guys back in the day.....great pic

----------


## dirtyvegas

Big louie is King bro...

dv

----------


## getnlarge18

Here's a picture of Lou on Saturday....He looked AMAZING for his age!!!

----------


## 24labor

I don't have my bible with me but the pic in the arnold bodybuilding bible with lou in the hall of fame is one of my favorite

----------


## Seajackal

> Here's a picture of Lou on Saturday....He looked AMAZING for his age!!!


Looking really good for his age, thanks for sharing your pic, sis!

----------


## flyguy7

Louie, Louie. They never seen arms like yours Louie, your arms are like mountains Louie. Arnold's got spaghetti arms compared to you Louie. You look beautiful Louie, like a statue up there. Louie, you gonna beat him Louie.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> Louie, Louie. They never seen arms like yours Louie, your arms are like mountains Louie. Arnold's got spaghetti arms compared to you Louie. You look beautiful Louie, like a statue up there. Louie, you gonna beat him Louie.


When he's up their posing, you pose right next to him to show them you are bigger and better, they've never seen anyone your size before

----------


## smokethedays

god damn monster

----------


## Machdiesel

HAHHHAAH the best is when lou trained in pumping iron hed do like 4reps, then yell no more no more i cant do ne more, then his dad would be like 4 more 4 more, and like it was spoken from god hed magically get the strenth for 4 more, what was up with that??

----------


## Machdiesel

http://digilander.libero.it/louferrign/fer5.jpg great pic

----------


## maD

Lou is a beast. Ever since i meet him when i was a little kid he has been my favorite, i was scared shitless at seeing someone so huge when walking up to him for his autograph.

----------


## biganfg

> He looks like a cave man dude.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAH :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## smiler

the hulk...gotta love him ....don't make me angry, you wouldn't like me when I'm angry

----------


## ironmike250

I met Big Louie at a "lift for the handicap" event back in 92...maybe 93. It was when he tried to make his comeback. Same year I mean. So whatever year that was.
I am 6'3-6'4 (i think depends on the day) and he fvckin towered over me!

One HELL of a nice man!
BIG AS A FVCKIN MOUNTAIN!

----------


## usamm

He was sick indeed.

----------


## usamm

Wicked Even!

----------


## LilGuido

whats up with louie charging like $20 dollars for an autograph and a picture, aint that some shit.

----------


## Brent_G

he was my first picture up on my wall at the age of 13.

----------


## illuzions

i just wanna eat my cake

----------


## valcon

lou and arnold were ausome

----------


## Boricua Pump

Fvcking cavemen walking among us.

----------


## ManWhore

Anybody got more pics of Lou? Lets see them...

----------


## ManWhore



----------


## FullMoonHowlingWolf

> This is my fav pic of lou.


 That's an awesome pic of Big Louie...

----------


## binny

parts of pumping iron were pre planned to make it interesting!

----------


## CARNIVORE

I just saw Lou in person a couple of weeks ago, he has lost alot of mass but still looks good and comes across as a nice guy.

----------


## BOOST

Lou is the man.  :7up:  

A dam Giant.............

----------

